# Firefox tweaks



## the_last_rit (Sep 17, 2004)

found this on another forum. worked great for speeding up firefox

If you want to increase the speed of your browsing with Firefox, follow these simple directions:

Open Firefox.
Type "about:config" in the adress bar (no quotation marks).
Find these options, double click each one and change to below values:

network.http.max-connections: 48

network.http.max-connections-per-server: 24

network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy: 12

network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server: 6

network.http.pipelining: true

network.http.pipelining.maxrequests: 32

network.http.proxy.pipelining: true

Close Firefox and enjoy the faster browsing.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

an easier way to do this is to install a FireFox extension. https://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&id=327&vid=989
iv had it for a while, im pretty sure it makes things faster, but i have broadband anyhow


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

wow, hey these settings values posted work great! u can follow the steps give, but if u download the extension i mention, u can change the settings within it and u dont have to restart ur browser  . thanx for the values!


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

definately loads pages faster ...thanks . :up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

bigavvystyle said:


> an easier way to do this is to install a FireFox extension. https://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&id=327&vid=989
> iv had it for a while, im pretty sure it makes things faster, but i have broadband anyhow


Did the Firefox extension improve your browser speed? Or did the combination of the extension and tweaks give you better speed?


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

the extension has an inbilt option to tweak the network settings, but if u entre these settings into it, it does a better job. really its just like a GUI for about:config. download the extension and alter the values.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks the_last_rit :up:

That made a significant difference , especially at several sites that always seemed slow.


smilin' Jack


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

great thanks worked a treat


----------



## tj416 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, I noticed a significant increase in speed.


----------



## gazsus (Aug 3, 2004)

tj416 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I noticed a significant increase in speed.


Me too. Thanks for the info guys. :up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Another site I visit had a discussion similar to this one.
One of the posters there recommended that instead of 
"*network.http.pipelining.maxrequests: 32*" suggested here,
use a higher value of 100.
I did.
I think there was another slight improvement to the tweak, but only for sites slow to start with.


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

wow this tweak makes stuff really fast!


----------



## The Bear (Dec 1, 2004)

Top Tip -well done


----------



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

exalent tip the_last_rit but every time i close my browser it reverts back to the defalt..


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

maybe try it using the extension, it works fine for me


----------



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

yes i do use the extention but still wont save, i press apply but no joy!!!


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

thats odd, well, try uninstalling the extension, reboot firefox, download the extension again so u have the most up to date copy, reinstall the extension, and reinput the values... maybe first try the prepackaged power settings first, then close and reopen firefox and input the new values that have been suggested


----------



## Azjjg (Nov 24, 2004)

Just found this and it works great!


----------



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

DUH DUH DUH DUH etc

Where did that Wabit go...


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks the_last_rit.....
i just tried the tweaks u suggested ....n firefox is running really fast.......much much better than before.......


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> Where did that Wabit go..


Down a black hole!!!!


----------



## hughes40 (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks for the tip...its awesome. ty ty ty ty ty :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## danny3636 (Dec 29, 2004)

thanks a ton, made loading a lot faster :up:


----------



## toddsyr (Dec 1, 2004)

the last rite & stoner, just want to say thankyou to both for the tips. Even having broadband I noticed some improvement in the speed of web page loading. Can't beat the price either ! What I thought was cool, after you make the changes, they are in bold type and marked as user changes. Very easy to see if the settings took or not. I had no problem on the first try. Thanks again, Todd.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

well........
i tried the settings....n firefox ran like a hare for a while.....like around 2 days.......
but now its back to being the no legged turtle it was....n now im trying the default settings...n its a little faster....


----------



## nightstalker (Jan 29, 2004)

thanks for that works very well


----------



## betterpc (Dec 18, 2004)

the_last_rit said:


> network.http.pipelining.maxrequests: 32


Quote from: http://users-guide.org/index.php?c=text&id=29 :

Setting pipelining max requests to 32 really will make your FireFox faster, however you can get banned on some servers. That's because your actions can be mistaken as flood attack. If you are afraid of this possibility, set pipelining.maxrequests to 8.


----------



## bopdude (Oct 21, 2001)

betterpc said:


> Quote from: http://users-guide.org/index.php?c=text&id=29 :
> 
> Setting pipelining max requests to 32 really will make your FireFox faster, however you can get banned on some servers. That's because your actions can be mistaken as flood attack. If you are afraid of this possibility, set pipelining.maxrequests to 8.


This tweak looks like it has crashed a forum I frequent, I can't access it at the moment to quote the mods on the site but the last time that I was reading the article on the firefox tweak the mods had asked those who had tweaked to the max to 'throttle' back as it was indeed putting overmuch strain on their resources 
I don't know if this site has experienced any lag as a result but would be interesting if a mod could let us know, just as a comparison, I'm not that techie but I could relay any findings :up:

TIA


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Thanks for the information about tweaking Firefox.

I have these "power" settings on Firefox, and these are the option given that can be altered.

Where would I enter "True" for pipelining, etc.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Tuppence2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the information about tweaking Firefox.
> 
> ...


Hi Penny 
Long time no see
How've you been

In my FireFox, I type into the address bar "about:config" and choose the option from the long list that appears and change the properties of said feature.

BTW, I've set max pipelining requests to 100 and seen no problems...........yet 
I do notice I have to clear FireFox's cashe once a week or it slows down, but the speed is worth it.

Here's a partial screen shot, Penny, of my config......


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Stoner,

Nice to see you again after such a long time. I'm fine thanks. Hope you are too.

Thanks for the info. I'll try that and see how it goes.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello again,

I did as you said and have changed the values of the entries shown in your configuration. Are those the only ones to tweak? I presume I find the cache under Firefox "Options".

Thanks,
Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Sooky 47 (Nov 6, 2001)

Tuppence2 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I did as you said and have changed the values of the entries shown in your configuration. Are those the only ones to tweak? I presume I find the cache under Firefox "Options".
> 
> ...


Hi Penny,
Tools/ Options/Privacy .... down at the bottom of privacy is Cache.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Lu,

Thank you very much for the information. We learn new things every day!

See you later,

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow!!!


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Stoner:
I upped that value to 100. WOW. Since mine was set at 8 the difference is quite noticeable. However- if 32 is interpreted as a flood by some sites, what does 100 come across as. Anyone experience banning? 
Mary Ann


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann 

I haven't been banned or been warned.
I have a Norton Fire wall from NIS 2000 that has a tool bar showing the number of netwoork connections.
Internet Explorer has a similar tweak that I've used for about 3 years. I have never had a problem with being banned during that period
My Norton tool bar actually shows more network connections with IE than FireFox.
I just tested it by opening both browsers on the Business form, here. I saw 20 total connections with IE and 10 with FF, that included four connections for connectivity to the internet.


Jack


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Smiling Jack:
Thanks for the info. That tweak helps and I'd really like to keep it. Your further information is reassuring. Anyway if I get banned, I'll just go elsewhere. Many thanks. :up: :up:


----------

